# Deposit today



## thunderbolt (30 Oct 2020)

Woke up to a deposit of $600 or so today. VEterans Affairs site shows nothing and Pension site doesn't say anything either. All my co-workers who collect pensions received the same. Anyone know what it comes from?


----------



## brihard (30 Oct 2020)

thunderbolt said:
			
		

> Woke up to a deposit of $600 or so today. VEterans Affairs site shows nothing and Pension site doesn't say anything either. All my co-workers who collect pensions received the same. Anyone know what it comes from?



Sounds like it might be that federal $600 COVID relief check to people with disabilities. I believe VAC was going to automatically process those.


----------



## thunderbolt (30 Oct 2020)

I thought that, but some of my co-workers who got it don't have any disability claims.


----------



## Old Sweat (30 Oct 2020)

I got $300.00, and seem to recall an announcement a while back re a payment to people who were getting a pension, with an additional amount if they had been deemed disabled.


----------



## kev994 (30 Oct 2020)

I got 600, same conundrum, thought it might have to do with my wife’s union settling, but sounds like it could be for having a tinnitus disability?
Edit: I only get ~$57 a month so that’s basically a year’s payment.


----------



## AKa (30 Oct 2020)

Supposedly everyone getting a VAC pension will receive.  Not sure how I feel about it.  (I received it too.)

https://www.canada.ca/en/services/benefits/covid19-emergency-benefits/one-time-payment-persons-disabilities.html

Cheers,

AK


----------



## BDTyre (30 Oct 2020)

Yep, I got one too but it was almost exactly the same amount as my my DND pay so it really threw me.


----------



## CanScotPatricia (30 Oct 2020)

Did the payment come from VAC or the CRA?


----------



## BDTyre (30 Oct 2020)

It was listed as FED/FED, the same as my DND pay - that's what confused me.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Nov 2020)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> I got $300.00, and seem to recall an announcement a while back re a payment to people who were getting a pension, with an additional amount if they had been deemed disabled.



Exactly. I got the same. 
As for who it comes from? It comes from taxpayers. As for department, is that really an issue? It's  free, kinda. There is no tax or accounting.

I bought a gun with it.


----------



## CampCricket (20 Nov 2020)

Anyone in receipt of veterans benefits, CPP disability or the disability tax credit was to automatically receive $600 to offset additional expenses from dealing with Covid. My spouse was pensioned 5% under the old charter and I am 102% under the new... and I qualified under all 3 categories. We both received a $600 one time payment process through veterans affairs


----------

